
Emacs with a package on a league of its own: Helm - tuhdo
Why Helm is powerful: An example in jump around Linux kernel source tree interactively: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tuhdo.github.io&#x2F;helm-intro.html#sec-28<p>Helm is capable of a lot. For example, context-senstive code completion in Helm: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tuhdo.github.io&#x2F;static&#x2F;auto_complete.gif . Pay attention to before and after liux&#x2F;printk.h is included.
======
gchp
I had always stayed away from helm, as I didn't realise it could do all this.
Started using this morning after seeing this guide. Nice work!

------
chetanahuja
Looks awesome. I'll be spending some time over the weekend messing around with
it.

